# [HOWTO] Creare uno stage4 (fare backup del sistema)

## fedeliallalinea

edit by randomaze: la guida piu' corretta da seguire, comprensiva degli errori fatti notare nel thread e' stata spostata nel wiki di gentoo-italia.

Un howto che permette di fare un backup del sistema funzionante per poi ripristinarlo. 

Questo howto e' stato fatto riferendosi a questa guida. 

Ho riscritto un nuovo post cosi che qualcuno in un futuro potra' trovarlo piu' agevolmente e magari avra' anche la voglia di leggerlo  :Rolling Eyes:  .

Fare il backup dell'intero sistema

Faccio una copia della boot (questo perche e' sempre smontata)

```
# mount /boot 

# cp -R /boot /bootcpy 

# umount /boot
```

Ora facciamo il backup di tutto il sistema ma attenzione bisogna avere libero su hd lo stesso spazio di quello occupato. 

```
# tar cCjpf /path/to/save/at/stage4.tar.bz2 / --exclude=stage4.tar.bz2 --exclude=/proc --exclude=/sys
```

Probabilmente questa soluzione non e' ottimale perche' il risultato finale dello stage4 risultera' cosi' grande da non potere essere messo su un cd (o dvd solo). La soluzione e' di fare 2 o 3 backup esculdendo altre cartelle oppure fare il tar diretto di una sola cartella. Esempio con la /home

```
# tar cCjpf /path/to/save/at/home.tar.bz2 /home --exclude=home.tar.bz2
```

Chiaramente se fai la home separata aggiungerai al primo comando --exclude=/home

Ora fai una copia al volo del backup (o dei backup) (Su questo comando non sono sicuro l'ho trovato in internet)

```
# mkisofs -R -J /path/to/save/at/stage4.tar.bz2 | cdrecord driveropts=burnfree -v fs=6m speed=la_tua dev=il_tuo -
```

e fai questo per tutti i .tar.bz2 che hai creato.

Ripristinare il sistema

Segui la guida fino all'estrazione dello stage1 senza farlo (fai partire il boot del livecd con l'opzione cdcache cosi' ti permette di smontare il cd e metterne un'altro).  A questo punto ti trovi in /mnt/gentoo quindi smonti il cdrom e rimonti quello con il tuo backup (preferibilmente quello con la /) e dai il comando

```
# tar -xvjf /mnt/cdrom/stage4.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo
```

e dai questo comando per tutti i .tar.bz2 creati (quindi per tutti i cd cha hai).

Una volta finito questo dai il comando

```
# mv /mnt/gentoo/bootcpy /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

Fatto questo esegui il chroot. Una volta che sei nel sistema chroottato segui l'esempio 2 e 3 di questa guida.

Dovresti cosi' avere finito quindi esci dal chroot smonti le partizioni e reboot.

PS: io ti ho fatto la guida non l'ho mai provata quindi non so dirti se il sistema funziona o se la guida e corretta, morale della favola: UTILIZZALA A TUO RISCHIO E PERICOLO IO NON MI ASSUMO NESSUNA RESPONSABILITA'. Scusate per la frase scritta in grande ma voglio chiarire solo le cose.

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> magari avra' anche la voglia di leggerlo  .
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Hai fatto bene a metterlo in unovo topic... li era un pò nascosto!

----------

## xchris

vista la "delicatezza" dell'operazione farei anche un md5sum dei tar creati e li salverei su CD.

dopo aver masterizzato e montato il cd controllerei l''md5sum del file scritto su cd. (del tar.bz2)

a quel punto siamo abbastanza tranquilli in fase di disaster recovery!

ciauz

----------

## xchris

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Una volta finito questo dai il comando
> 
> ```
> ...

 

una piccola nota

attenzione perche' non sei chrootato ancora.

ciao

----------

## marco86

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   magari avra' anche la voglia di leggerlo  .
> 
>  
> 
>   
> ...

 

bravo fedeli, dovresti farti una raccolta di tutti i tuoi how-to sul tuo sito!

cmq complimenti, l'ho appena salvato la pagina, queste tue guide flash sono troppo utili!

COMPLIMENTI

----------

## randomaze

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> bravo fedeli, dovresti farti una raccolta di tutti i tuoi how-to sul tuo sito!

 

Al momento li sta mettendo in gentoo Italia  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> una piccola nota
> 
> attenzione perche' non sei chrootato ancora.

 

Mica tanto piccola... comunque ho modificato l'howto, grazie

----------

## xchris

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mica tanto piccola... comunque ho modificato l'howto, grazie

 

ci mancherebbe..

piccola perche' si tratta di svista  :Smile: 

io includerei anche l'md5sum.

in caso di problemi di masterizzazione il backup risulta inutile e penso non sia molto bello  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## JacoMozzi

grazie mille  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kender_m

 *xchris wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   
> 
> Mica tanto piccola... comunque ho modificato l'howto, grazie 
> 
> io includerei anche l'md5sum.
> ...

 

Domandona n00b: come faccio ad inserire l' md5sum nel backup?

PS per masterizzare su dvd io uso:

```
growisofs -dvd-compat -speed=4 -Z /dev/scd0 -R -J -v -udf /path/to/save/at/stage4.tar.bz2
```

----------

## xchris

includere: intendevo nella guida  :Smile: 

cmq in generale basta lanciare

md5sum file

quindi dopo aver fatto i tuoi tar.bz2 lanci md5sum 

```

md5dum backup.tar.bz2 > backup.md5

```

cosi' lo scrivi direttamente nel file backup.md5 e puoi includere questo file nella masterizzazione. (per uso futuro)

a questo punto controlli se il file (.tar.bz2) abbia lo stesso md5sum calcolato in precedenza

```

md5sum /mnt/cdrom/backup.tar.bz2

```

se la stringa restituita e' uguale allora sei sicuro che il tuo file sia corretto.

successivamente (quando farai il ripristino) potrai leggere l'md5sum dal file backup.md5sum presente su cd e controllarlo come scritto sopra.

ciao

----------

## Mithrandir81

posso chiedere perchè, a questo comando...identico a quello nel presente howto...eccetto per aver messo il mio path dove salvare lo stage4...

```
 # tar cCjpf /home/smith/backup/bacuppone/stage4.tar.bz2 / --exclude=stage4.tar.bz2 --exclude=/proc --exclude=/dev --exclude=/sys --exclude=/home
```

mi vedo rispondere così:

```

tar: Codardamente mi rifiuto di creare un archivio vuoto

```

perchè starei cercando di creare un archivio vuoto?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## n3m0

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ora fai una copia al volo del backup (o dei backup) (Su questo comando non sono sicuro l'ho trovato in internet)
> 
> ```
> # mkisofs -R -J /path/to/save/at/stage4.tar.bz2 | cdrecord driveropts=burnfree -v fs=6m speed=la_tua dev=il_tuo -
> ```
> ...

 

Confermo. Masterizzo spesso così.

L'opzione "fs" è superflua. Mette la fifo-size a 6 mega invece dei 4 di default. Ma non porta nessun danno.

In sintesi: è ok.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

C'è un pericoloso errore nell'howto di fedeli:

Se lo confrontato con quello postato su Documentation, Tips & Tricks e su Gentoo-wiki, noterete che in questo italiano c'è l'esclusione della cartella /dev ...

Il che non mi sembra corretto.

Lì per lì non ci ho pensato che la cartella /dev non era creata dinamicamente, come invece /proc e /sys...

Ma seguendo la guida e poi andando a ripristinare tutto quanto, quando il kernel arriva a montare i devices degli harddisk, ovviamente fallisce. E riavvia subito! Quindi prima che qualche d'uno voglia impalare fedeli, accusandoli di "avegli rotto la gentoo", suggerirei di rimuovere quel 

```
--exclude=/dev
```

Per chi come me si trovasse con la /dev spianata, io ho risolto estraendo la cartella incriminata fuori dallo stage1. Tutto è tornato a posto [mi pare  :Smile: ]

iauz

deadhead

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@.:deadhead:. : grazie ho modificato togliendo quell'opzione

----------

## Cagnulein

@fede: mi spieghi il motivo per il cui fai una copia della partizione di boot? per il fatto che quando lo vai a ripristinare potrebbero sorgere dei problemi?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> @fede: mi spieghi il motivo per il cui fai una copia della partizione di boot? per il fatto che quando lo vai a ripristinare potrebbero sorgere dei problemi?

 

Perche' grub ha il file di configurazione in boot

----------

## tuxer

ho fatto anche io uno stupido scriptino che mi backuppa automaticamente tutto il sistema operativo, eccolo qui:

```

#!/bin/bash

#backup of the whole system

BACK=/mnt/winz/data/backLinux

FILE="`date +%F`stage4.tar.gz"

E_EXISTS=2

PRUNE_FILE=/root/prune.list

LOG_FILE=/root/backup.log

#/*/*/*/*

echo "script to backup your /"

cd $BACK

if [ -f $FILE ]

        then echo "backup already done today" && exit $E_EXISTS

fi

tar -cvzpf "$FILE" /bin /dev /boot /sbin /home /etc /lib /root /usr /var /opt --exclude-from=$PRUNE_FILE 2>> $LOG_FILE

```

volevo fare anche in modo che mi cancellasse i file di backups vecchi automaticamente ma non mi viene in mente come fare...

comunque nel PRUNE_FILE ci dovete mettere i percorsi che non volete salvare (io ho messo /usr/portage e qualcos altro...)

----------

## drakkan

io il backup lo faccio con dump e restore, forse interessa a qualcuno come metodo alternativo, con questo script:

#!/bin/sh

/etc/init.d/local stop

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

/bin/mount -o remount ro /home

/usr/sbin/dump 0uf /tmp/home.backup /home

/bin/mount -o remount rw /home

/bin/mount -o remount ro /

/usr/sbin/dump 0uf /home/root.backup /

/bin/mount -o remount rw /

/bin/mount -o remount ro /var

/usr/sbin/dump 0uf /home/var.backup /var

/bin/mount -o remount rw /var

/bin/mount -o remount ro /usr

/usr/sbin/dump 0uf /home/usr.backup /usr

/bin/mount -o remount  rw /usr

/bin/mount -o remount ro /boot

/usr/sbin/dump 0uf /home/boot.backup /boot

/bin/mount -o remount  rw /boot

/bin/mount -o remount ro /var/www

/usr/sbin/dump 0uf /home/var.www.backup /var/www

/bin/mount -o remount  rw /var/www

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

/etc/init.d/syslog-ng start

/etc/init.d/amavisd start

/etc/init.d/named start

/etc/init.d/sshd start

/etc/init.d/apache2 start

/etc/init.d/clamd start

/etc/init.d/fcron start

/etc/init.d/postfix start

/etc/init.d/shorewall start

/etc/init.d/stunnel start

/etc/init.d/local start

/usr/bin/scp /tmp/home.backup user@192.168.102.2:/home/user/dump/bak/

/bin/rm /tmp/home.backup

/usr/bin/scp /home/root.backup user@192.168.102.2:/home/user/dump/bak/

/bin/rm /home/root.backup

/usr/bin/scp /home/var.backup user@192.168.102.2:/home/user/dump/bak/

/bin/rm /home/var.backup

/usr/bin/scp /home/usr.backup user@192.168.102.2:/home/user/dump/bak/

/bin/rm /home/usr.backup

/usr/bin/scp /home/boot.backup user@192.168.102.2:/home/user/dump/bak/

/bin/rm /home/boot.backup

/usr/bin/scp /home/var.www.backup user@192.168.102.2:/home/user/dump/bak/

/bin/rm /home/var.www.backup

sulla macchina che riceve tutti i file ho uno script che me li ruota e mi conserva gli ultimi due dump, se si rompe un disco metto il nuovo, avvio con knoppix e faccio il restore,

ciao

drakkan

----------

## flocchini

```
utopia_planitia root # tar cCjpf /data/stage4.tar.bz2 / --exclude=stage4.tar.bz2 --exclude=/proc --exclude=/sys --exclude=/var/tmp --exclude=/tmp/ --exclude=/usr/portage --exclude=/opt/americas-army

tar: Cowardly refusing to create an empty archive

Try `tar --help' for more information.

utopia_planitia root #

```

vuoto? mica tanto, sono almeno 6 giga la mia /

----------

## flocchini

ho eliminato il "C" ed e' andato... Qualcuno mi spiega a cosa serviva visto che nemmeno un "man tar" ha sconfitto la mia ignoranza? Nel frattempo tengo il mio zippone, sempre meglio di nulla in caso di disastro (sgrat), al massimo lo rifaccio.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> ho eliminato il "C" ed e' andato... Qualcuno mi spiega a cosa serviva visto che nemmeno un "man tar" ha sconfitto la mia ignoranza? Nel frattempo tengo il mio zippone, sempre meglio di nulla in caso di disastro (sgrat), al massimo lo rifaccio. 

 

A occhio in quel punto non a molto visto che si aspetterebbe un parametro

```
 -C, --directory DIR

              change to directory DIR

```

----------

## flocchini

u capi'...e infatti il mio dubbio e': copiando pari pari da fedeliallalinea che a sua volta ha preso spunto da un' altro howto e presumendo che entrambi i lavori siano stati letti (e presumibilmente utilizzati) da parecchie persone come mai solo io ho sto problema? E' toppato l'howto o (+ probabile) ho toppato qualcosa io? 

In soldoni: perche' chi ha fatto l'howto ha messo quel "C" che mi scombussola tanto?   :Wink: 

----------

## adarkar

il C non serve assolutamente, e inoltre mi sembra che ci sia un altro grave errore. almeno da quanto dice il mio man tar. l'opzione -p per il mantenimento dei permessi andrebbe usata in fase di estrazione e non di archiviazione, dove è già impostata come default. ma a parte il fatto che è superflua quando si crea, è pericoloso il fatot che non l'ho vista nel comando di estrazione, in questo modo viene estratto tutto coi permessi di root, il -p infatti è raccomandato anche nella guida di gentoo quando si scompatta lo stage   :Razz: 

inoltre l'uso di tar come descritto nell'howto è imho da considerarsi deprecated, visto che tar cf o tar xf mi sembra siano una "sintassi obsoleta", sarebbe da prediligere un tar -cf e tar -xf

ciau  :Smile: 

----------

## flocchini

ok, mi fido e prendo quindi per buono il backup che ho creato. Gracias

----------

## nightshadow

aggiungo una dritta:

per avere un targz piu piccol, potete cancellare il contenuto delle directory

/usr/portage/distfiles

/root/.ccache

la prima contiene i file tar.gz dei sorgenti (la maggior parte dovrebbero essere versioni "vecchie" dei pacchetti installati) la seconda contiene la cache del compilatore. se non lo avete mai fatto, riducete il file backup anche oltre il 50%.

eventualmente potete anche cancellare la dir che contiene gli ebuild (recuperate qualche centinaio di MB ulteriori)

Salumi e caci

----------

## Momentime

Mi chiedevo.. 

ma creare un unico, GRANDE file di backup e splittarlo in parti da [Inserisci la tua dimensione preferita qui] [Inserisci la tua unità di misura preferita] non è meglio? Ad esempio

Creo un archivio da 14GB e lo splitto in 4 parti da 3.5 GB... non è meglio? così uno poi si regola con le dimensioni del proprio media e ha finito lì, senza stare a preoccuparsi di che archivi mettere in che cd... o è troppo incasinato?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *nightshadow wrote:*   

> eventualmente potete anche cancellare la dir che contiene gli ebuild (recuperate qualche centinaio di MB ulteriori)

 

In effetti anche questo e' vero poi basta fare un emerge sync

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Momentime wrote:*   

> Creo un archivio da 14GB e lo splitto in 4 parti da 3.5 GB... non è meglio? 

 

Ok ma come fai a fare questo?

----------

## tuxer

io avevo già incollato il mio script, nel file prune.list gli ho messo path tipo /usr/portage, /var/tmp etc etc...

 *Quote:*   

> Ok ma come fai a fare questo?

 

premetto che non ho provato, ma secondo me questo simpatico comandino che ho trovato nella shell potrebbe funzionare, a patto di riuscire a riunire il file poi...

zipsplit 

Copyright (C) 1990-1999 Info-ZIP

Type 'zipsplit "-L"' for software license.

ZipSplit 2.3 (November 29th 1999)

Usage:  zipsplit [-tips] [-n size] [-r room] [-b path] zipfile

  -t   report how many files it will take, but don't make them

  -i   make index (zipsplit.idx) and count its size against first zip file

  -n   make zip files no larger than "size" (default = 36000)

  -r   leave room for "room" bytes on the first disk (default = 0)

  -b   use "path" for the output zip files

  -p   pause between output zip files

  -s   do a sequential split even if it takes more zip files

  -h   show this help    -v   show version info    -L   show software license

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Bello quesi da scriverci un bello scriptino. Lo faro' quando avro' tempo

----------

## tuxer

ehm sì ci ho pensato anche io, il problema è che non ho ancora trovato il comando per riunire questi file nell'unico tar di partenza... ci deve essere per forza però  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Momentime wrote:*   Creo un archivio da 14GB e lo splitto in 4 parti da 3.5 GB... non è meglio?  
> 
> Ok ma come fai a fare questo?

 

```
man split
```

----------

## tuxer

avevo visto anche quello, ma per riunire i file splittati??

----------

## gutter

 *tuxer wrote:*   

> avevo visto anche quello, ma per riunire i file splittati??

 

```
cat file1 file2 file3 > out
```

----------

## tuxer

ah ok non pensavo li splittasse così brutalmente   :Very Happy:  , beh allora che lo script cominci!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *tuxer wrote:*   

> ah ok non pensavo li splittasse così brutalmente   , beh allora che lo script cominci! 

 

LOL   :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

@fedeliallalina : grazie! ne avevo bisogno...  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

Allora fedeli.. riesumo il topic anche per cercare di riassumere far chiarezza su delle piccole questioni...le cartelle che sono da escludere sono in definitiva:

/proc (creata dinamicamente)

/sys (idem)

/usr/portage/* (basta dare un emerge sync e dovrebbe tornare a posto.. o sbaglio?)

/tmp/* (anche questa penso si possa togliere tranquillamente)

Ho sbagliato in qualcosa?

CIAO!

----------

## gutter

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Ho sbagliato in qualcosa?
> ...

 

Credo vada bene così   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ho sbagliato in qualcosa?

 

Non mi pare

----------

## tuxer

io toglierei anche /var/tmp, non si sa mai che ci sia rimasta qualche schifezza...

----------

## lavish

 *tuxer wrote:*   

> io toglierei anche /var/tmp, non si sa mai che ci sia rimasta qualche schifezza...

 

Vero! ma in questo caso.. (nel caso anche di /usr/portage, /tmp) è preferibile non includere i files nella dir o si puo' tralasciare direttamente la dir stessa? (penso la prima...  :Razz:  )

----------

## tuxer

mah io di solito tralascio addirittura la dir, per 2 o 3 mkdir non è mai morto nessuno   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

eh.. non si sa mai..  :Razz:  cmq la domanda indiretta era: vengono create automaticamente o no?

----------

## tuxer

no, al massimo se non ti ricordi dà un errore al primo boot o emerge, poi mkdir e si sistema tutto!

----------

## lavish

ehhe oky  :Wink:  Era solo una curiosità

Thx  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Momentime

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Momentime wrote:*   Creo un archivio da 14GB e lo splitto in 4 parti da 3.5 GB... non è meglio?  
> 
> Ok ma come fai a fare questo?

 

Io uso split =) è più che adatto, e funziona bene

[EDIT]

Ok, non me ne sono accorto =| 

C'erano altre rispose PARECCHIO prima di questa.. sigh!

[/EDIT]

----------

## kki

il mio modestissimo script:

```
#!/bin/bash

# bkp-gentoo.job

# avviato da crontab ogni fine settimana

# Backup Intero disco Gentoo

# Mount dei filesystem necessari

mount /boot

mount /mnt/hdUSB

# Rimozione directory e files inutili ed ingombranti

rm -r /tmp

rm -r /usr/portage/*

rm -r /root/.ccache/*

rm -r /var/tmp/*

# Backup !!!

tar -cjv -X /root/skip_files -f /mnt/hdUSB/bkpGentoo/bkp-gentoo.bin.tar.bz2       /bin

md5sum bkp-gentoo.bin.tar.bz2 > bkp-gentoo.bin.tar.bz2.md5

tar -cjv -X /root/skip_files -f /mnt/hdUSB/bkpGentoo/bkp-gentoo.boot.tar.bz2      /boot

md5sum bkp-gentoo.boot.tar.bz2 > bkp-gentoo.boot.tar.bz2.md5

tar -cjv -X /root/skip_files -f /mnt/hdUSB/bkpGentoo/bkp-gentoo.dev.tar.bz2       /dev

md5sum bkp-gentoo.dev.tar.bz2 > bkp-gentoo.dev.tar.bz2.md5

tar -cjv -X /root/skip_files -f /mnt/hdUSB/bkpGentoo/bkp-gentoo.etc.tar.bz2       /etc

md5sum bkp-gentoo.etc.tar.bz2 > bkp-gentoo.etc.tar.bz2.md5

tar -cjv -X /root/skip_files -f /mnt/hdUSB/bkpGentoo/bkp-gentoo.home.tar.bz2      /home

md5sum bkp-gentoo.home.tar.bz2 > bkp-gentoo.home.tar.bz2.md5

tar -cjv -X /root/skip_files -f /mnt/hdUSB/bkpGentoo/bkp-gentoo.lib.tar.bz2       /lib

md5sum bkp-gentoo.lib.tar.bz2 > bkp-gentoo.lib.tar.bz2.md5

tar -cjv -X /root/skip_files -f /mnt/hdUSB/bkpGentoo/bkp-gentoo.opt.tar.bz2       /opt

md5sum bkp-gentoo.opt.tar.bz2 > bkp-gentoo.opt.tar.bz2.md5

tar -cjv -X /root/skip_files -f /mnt/hdUSB/bkpGentoo/bkp-gentoo.root.tar.bz2      /root

md5sum bkp-gentoo.root.tar.bz2 > bkp-gentoo.bin.root.bz2.md5

tar -cjv -X /root/skip_files -f /mnt/hdUSB/bkpGentoo/bkp-gentoo.sbin.tar.bz2      /sbin

md5sum bkp-gentoo.sbin.tar.bz2 > bkp-gentoo.sbin.tar.bz2.md5

tar -cjv -X /root/skip_files -f /mnt/hdUSB/bkpGentoo/bkp-gentoo.usr.tar.bz2       /usr

md5sum bkp-gentoo.usr.tar.bz2 > bkp-gentoo.usr.tar.bz2.md5

tar -cjv -X /root/skip_files -f /mnt/hdUSB/bkpGentoo/bkp-gentoo.var.tar.bz2       /var

md5sum bkp-gentoo.var.tar.bz2 > bkp-gentoo.var.tar.bz2.md5

tar -cjv -X /root/skip_files -f /mnt/hdUSB/bkpGentoo/bkp-gentoo.vdr.tar.bz2       /vdr

md5sum bkp-gentoo.vdr.tar.bz2 > bkp-gentoo.vdr.tar.bz2.md5

tar -cjv -X /root/skip_files -f /mnt/hdUSB/bkpGentoo/bkp-gentoo.tmp.tar.bz2       /tmp

md5sum bkp-gentoo.tmp.tar.bz2 > bkp-gentoo.tmp.tar.bz2.md5

# Fine Backup !

# Smontaggio filesystem

umount /boot

umount /mnt/hdUSB

```

se non si fosse capito, i files vengono copiati su un hd usb2...   :Smile: 

inutile dire che ogni consiglio e' ben accetto  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io direi di non fare un rm ma solo di dire a tar di escludere quei path

----------

## Lupin_III

Non ho ancora avuto modo di provarlo personalmente, ma mi dicono che "mondo-rescue" è un tool che fa tutto quello di cui si sta discorrendo.

E' nel portage e se qualcuno ha voglia di provarlo o lo ha gia provato... avanti!

Ciao!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@Lupin_III: non e' bello quello che si legge sulla homepage di mondo http://www.mondorescue.org/

----------

## .:deadhead:.

mondo rescue con google mi ha dato questo: http://www.microwerks.net/~hugo/

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> mondo rescue con google mi ha dato questo: http://www.microwerks.net/~hugo/

 

Uhmmmm sembra vera.

Ma su Freshmeat la pagina indicata é mondoresque.org  :Sad: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

forse è un mirror... cmq meno male che c'è ancora  :Smile:  tanto open source è open source... il prodotto per ora andava alla grande. Se proprio la vicenda non si risolve, dobbiamo solo sperare che al progetto aderiscano nuovi devel.

----------

## Lupin_III

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @Lupin_III: non e' bello quello che si legge sulla homepage di mondo http://www.mondorescue.org/

 

Ho visto... a quanto ne so il programma, allo stato dell'arte, funziona alla grande.

Mi spiace perchè è un progetto molto sensato e che necessiterebbe di essere portato avanti in un modo o nell'altro.

Scusate per l'inconveniente, avrei dovuto controllare prima...  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Per rimediare lo proverò in prima persona.

Ciao!

P.S.

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> mondo rescue con google mi ha dato questo: http://www.microwerks.net/~hugo/

 

E' sicuramente un mirror, perchè nelle news si fa riferimento ad articoli che parlano di mondo-rescue con riferimento alla home page originale www.mondorescue.org

----------

## lavish

Riuppo il topic per un problema che ho riscontrato creando il mio stage4

Vi racconto un po' che ho fatto, tanto per fare chiarezza:

Ho tralasciato nel tar la flag C specificata da fedeli perche' non era inclusa nel wiki, sembrava inutila da quanto emerso dal topic ed in effetti non l'ho capita:

 *man tar wrote:*   

>        -C, --directory DIR
> 
>               change to directory DIR

 

Comunque, ecco qua:

```

# rm -rf /tmp/* /usr/portage/distfiles/* /var/tmp/*

# umount /mnt/*

# cd /

# tar cjpf /stage4_09-01-05.tar.bz2 / --exclude=stage4_09-01-05.tar.bz2 --exclude=/proc --exclude=/sys

```

A questo punto inizia il tar dandomi una sfilza di errori... vi posto solo  la parte finale dopo aver finito il processo:

```

tar: /proc/205/exe: Cannot readlink: No such file or directory

tar: /proc/204/task/204/exe: Cannot readlink: No such file or directory

tar: /proc/204/exe: Cannot readlink: No such file or directory

tar: /proc/206/task/206/exe: Cannot readlink: No such file or directory

tar: /proc/206/exe: Cannot readlink: No such file or directory

tar: /proc/207/task/207/exe: Cannot readlink: No such file or directory

tar: /proc/207/exe: Cannot readlink: No such file or directory

tar: /proc/208/task/208/exe: Cannot readlink: No such file or directory

tar: /proc/208/exe: Cannot readlink: No such file or directory

tar: /proc/289/task/289/exe: Cannot readlink: No such file or directory

tar: /proc/289/exe: Cannot readlink: No such file or directory

tar: /proc/352/task/352/exe: Cannot readlink: No such file or directory

tar: /proc/352/exe: Cannot readlink: No such file or directory

tar: /proc/354/task/354/exe: Cannot readlink: No such file or directory

tar: /proc/354/exe: Cannot readlink: No such file or directory

tar: /proc/355/task/355/exe: Cannot readlink: No such file or directory

tar: /proc/355/exe: Cannot readlink: No such file or directory

tar: /proc/427/task/427/exe: Cannot readlink: No such file or directory

tar: /proc/427/exe: Cannot readlink: No such file or directory

tar: /proc/8408/task/8408/fd/3: Cannot stat: No such file or directory

tar: /proc/8408/fd/3: Cannot stat: No such file or directory

tar: /proc/8808/task: Cannot savedir: No such file or directory

tar: /proc/8808/fd: Cannot savedir: No such file or directory

tar: /proc/8808/mem: File removed before we read it

tar: /proc/8808/cwd: Cannot readlink: No such file or directory

tar: /proc/8808/root: Cannot readlink: No such file or directory

tar: /proc/8808/exe: Cannot readlink: No such file or directory

tar: /proc/10082: Cannot stat: No such file or directory

tar: /proc/10134: Cannot stat: No such file or directory

tar: /stage4_09-01-05.tar.bz2: file changed as we read it

tar: --exclude=: Cannot stat: No such file or directory

tar: --exclude=/proc: Cannot stat: No such file or directory

tar: --exclude=/sys: Cannot stat: No such file or directory

tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

```

La cosa non mi quadra molto perche' sembra che nn mi abbia escluso le dir richieste... quindi per controllare faccio:

```
 

# mv stage4_09-01-05.tar.bz2 /tmp/

# cd /tmp/

# tar jtvf stage4_09-01-05.tar.bz2

```

E dall'output del tar mi sta estraendo anche sys e proc.... quindi fermo e do un:

```

# rm -rf /tmp/*

```

Qualcuno puo' spiegarmi dove sto sbagliando?

Altra cosa...se do un:

```

lavish@darkstar ~ $ df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda3              19G  4.3G   15G  23% /

none                  500M  644K  500M   1% /dev

none                  500M     0  500M   0% /dev/shm

```

Mi da esattamente 0.1 GB in piu' di prima... come mai?

Grazie!

CYA

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

Rimuginando un po' su quanto letto in questo thread, alla fine sono giusto a questo comando:

```

tar cvjlp --exclude=stage4.tar.bz2 --exclude=/tmp --exclude=/var/tmp --exclude=/usr/portage/distfiles --exclude=/root/.ccache -f /mnt/backup/nowhere/stage4.tar.bz2 /

```

Grazie all'opzione -l, dovrebbe copiarmi solo il filesystem in cui mi trovo (/boot la copio poi a parte), lasciando da parte tutto il resto, e cioè proc, sys, dev (uso udev, quindi suppongo non mi serva copiarlo) e le partizioni non di sistema.

Qualche commento? Insomma, ha qualche senso la command line da me elaborata?  :Wink: 

Grazie, Michele.Last edited by LordArthas on Sun Jan 09, 2005 9:29 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lavish

Penso di aver capito grazie ad un amico dove stava il problema:

Se gli --exclude=pippero vengono messi alla fine e' come se non ci fossero.

In altre parole non vengono considerati!

Il comando ~esatto (almeno qui fa quello che deve fare) e':

```

tar cjp --exclude=stage4.tar.bz2 --exclude=/proc --exclude=/sys --exclude=/quello/che/volete -f /stage4.tar.bz2 /

```

Nessuno (fra questo topic e il wiki) si e' accorto dell'errore!?!?

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Se gli --exclude=pippero vengono messi alla fine e' come se non ci fossero.

 

Oibò hai ragione  :Exclamation: 

----------

## lavish

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Oibò hai ragione 

 

Ma com'e' possibile che non se ne sia accorto nessuno? Hanno letto questo how-to ed il wiki in migliaia di utenti!

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Oibò hai ragione  
> 
> Ma com'e' possibile che non se ne sia accorto nessuno? Hanno letto questo how-to ed il wiki in migliaia di utenti!

 

Mah, onestamente leggendo non ci ho fatto troppo caso, in effetti la differenza è subdola, poi nel caso una rapida letta alla man page che mette in fondo filename e/o directory chiarisce rapidamente il punto e uno non ci pensa....

----------

## lavish

ok abbiamo migliaia di backup errati allora  :Razz:  Sarebbe da correggere questo how-to (magari tralasciando la flag C che devo ancora capire a cosa serva..) e informare/modificare il wiki (non so come funzioni quindi lascio fare a chi di competenza)

Adesso che abbiamo chiarito questa cosa vorrei chiedere come fare ad escludere delle dir ma includere solo la path vuota nel tar.bz2. Se faccio un --exclude=/path/* la /path viene omessa essendo vuota.

Sto pensando infatti a tutto quello che e' conveniente escludere e cio' che e' piu' comodo da fare per un ripristino veloce senza dover riscrivere le dirs a mano.

Idee?

<EDIT> ho modificato http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Creare_uno_stage4

Ho tolto la flag C e sistemato il comando come detto precedentemente.

E' la prima volta che modifico un documento wiki, quindi perdonatemi se ho fatto castronerie   :Embarassed: 

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!!!

Finalmente ho avuto l'occasione per testare la crazione della stage4 come ho indicato sopra. Tutto OK, backup perfetto!

Ho avuto un unico problema, che però a occhio dipende da ReiserFS (3.6). Una volta scompattato tutto e sistemato il kernel, il sistema si piantava al boot (reebotava quasi subito) e la partizione risultava irrimediabilmente corrotta. Facendo il rebuild-tree con reiserfsck, i dati venivano recuperati ma sparsi in varie subdirectory di lost+found, e quindi dovevo sempre riformattare. Dopo aver tentato qualche volta, ho formattato in ext3 e questa volta il filesystem è rimasto integro, così ho avuto modo di capire che il problema era nella mancanza dei nodi null e console in /dev (uso udev).

Alla fine ho lasciato ext3, questa improvvisa mancanza di affidabilità di ReiserFS mi ha shokkato.  :Wink: 

Mandi, Michele.

----------

## BlueInGreen

ok...in questo istante il procio sta creando lo stage 4...

ma c'è una cosa che non mi è ancora chiara... chiedo scusa se vi sembresò banale...

se io escludo dal backup la cartella sys...

chi me la ripristinerà?

Insomma io ho l'hard disk appena formattato, vado di livecd,creo le partizioni, le formatto, le monto. Monto anche il filesystem proc e faccio il chroot.

A quel punto estraggo lo stage4. Configuro il fstab in maniera adeguata e lancio Lilo per sovrascrivere l'mbr.

Dimentico nulla? E la cartella sys??da dove dovrebbe spuntarmi fuori?

Grazie per la pazienza.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> ok...in questo istante il procio sta creando lo stage 4...
> 
> ma c'è una cosa che non mi è ancora chiara... chiedo scusa se vi sembresò banale...
> 
> se io escludo dal backup la cartella sys...
> ...

 

E` un filesystem virtuale, ti viene creato dal sistema (ponendo sia opportunamente configurato, ma se fai uno stage4 e conservi più o meno le impostazioni del kernel dovrebbe essere così).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Insomma io ho l'hard disk appena formattato, vado di livecd,creo le partizioni, le formatto, le monto. Monto anche il filesystem proc e faccio il chroot.
> 
> A quel punto estraggo lo stage4. Configuro il fstab in maniera adeguata e lancio Lilo per sovrascrivere l'mbr.
> ...

 

Se usi udev, ricordati di creare i nodi /dev/console e /dev/null. Dovrebbe essere tutto.

Michele.

----------

## BlueInGreen

Uso Udev, ma non puro, nel senso che nel kernel ho ancora il supporto per il dev_fs ma ho disabilitato l'automounting. Ho fatto così perchè ho letto sul wiki che un sistema "ibrido" di questo tipo dovrebbe creare meno problemi. Dici che devo creare comunque qui punti di mount?? Io al monento del passaggio ad udev non ho creato nulla (solo cambiato in xorg.conf il mountpoint del mouse).

Ps: sto utilizzando la tua commandline.

Thanx again

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> Uso Udev, ma non puro, nel senso che nel kernel ho ancora il supporto per il dev_fs ma ho disabilitato l'automounting. Ho fatto così perchè ho letto sul wiki che un sistema "ibrido" di questo tipo dovrebbe creare meno problemi. Dici che devo creare comunque qui punti di mount?? Io al monento del passaggio ad udev non ho creato nulla (solo cambiato in xorg.conf il mountpoint del mouse).

 

Teoricamente se non attivi DevFS al boot dovrebbe essere esattamente come non averlo, quindi dovresti utilizzare udev. Se utilizzi la device tarball (che è il default con udev, se non erro) probabilmente non ti serve creare i due nodi che ho indicato. Io alla fine sono passato ad udev puro (e funziona piuttosto bene), e dunque quei due nodi li ho dovuti creare.

A presto, Michele.

----------

## Josuke

salve...volevo rendervi partecipi della mia esperienza con questo how to..per motivi che non starò a spiegare ho dovuto provare questi stage 4 fatti in precedenza su due pc andati un po' in monega, beh fila tutto lissio funzionano di nuovo tutti e due e non ho perso nulla (tranne qualche aggiornamento ma vabbeh). Scrivo questo per rincuorare magari chi è titubante su questo metodo di backup, fatto come si deve infatti lo stage 4 abbinato ad un live cd di gentoo è un perfetto recovery disk..saluti  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il comando ~esatto (almeno qui fa quello che deve fare) e':
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Perché tanti --exclude? Secondo me sarebbe meglio rimontare la partizione di root in una sottocartella di mnt:

```

mkdir /mnt/backup

mount /dev/hdxx /mnt/backup

tar -cjp --exclude /mnt --exclude /tmp -f /mnt/backup.tar.bz2 /mnt/backup

```

Nella directory /mnt/backup sono presenti solo i file reali contenuti nella partizione hdxx (che suppongo unica), non quelli generati dai filesystem virtuali.

EDIT: Aggiunto /tmp agli exclude.

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perché tanti --exclude? Secondo me sarebbe meglio rimontare la partizione di root in una sottocartella di mnt:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

In effetti mi sembrerebbe una buona soluzione (lasciando comunque tmp tra gli exclude, visto che io ce l'ho sulla stessa partizione). Qualcuno è a conoscenza di qualche controindicazione per questo metodo, che tra l'altro ha anche il vantaggio di includere nell'archivio i file /dev/null e /dev/console necessari a udev?  :Wink: 

Michele.

----------

## lavish

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> [CUT]
> 
> Nella directory /mnt/backup sono presenti solo i file reali contenuti nella partizione hdxx (che suppongo unica), non quelli generati dai filesystem virtuali.

 

Io mi ero limitato a correggere un errore nella sintassi di tar, il tuo metodo suona  moooltooo bene anche a me!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ghostraider

Ciao a tutti...è giunta ora di dare una risistematina alla mia piccola Gentoo e mi tocca riscrivere le partizioni del disco. Ora mi è subito venuto in mente questo ottimo post di fedeliallalinea per un bel backup del sistema.

Ho però qualche piccolo dubbio...avrei intenzione di copiare il backup su un disco esterno usb che per ora Gentoo vede tranquillamente...farà lo stesso anche in fase di restore del backup?

Secondo dubbio: il "targizzippone" delle cartelle del backup non include il filesystem del sistema precedente vero?

Cioè avevo ext3 e rimetterò ext3 ma riformattando tutto e scompattando il targizzippone il nuovo filesystem sarà quello appena creato non quello precedente ?

Ciao

----------

## n3m0

Nel Wiki manca ancora l'opzione "-p" nel comando di estrazione (ripristino).

Mi confermate la necessità di tale opzione?

Se si, modifichiamo anche il Wiki.

----------

## Tiro

sogno o son desto??? 

```

# pwd

/

# tar cCjpf stage4.tar.bz2 / --exclude=stage4.tar.bz2 --exclude=/proc --exclude=/sys --exclude=/home --exclude=/dev

tar: Codardamente mi rifiuto di creare un archivio vuoto

Usare `tar --help' per ulteriori informazioni.

# tar cCjpf stage4.tar.bz2 / --exclude=stage4.tar.bz2 --exclude=/proc --exclude=/sys                               

tar: Codardamente mi rifiuto di creare un archivio vuoto

Usare `tar --help' per ulteriori informazioni.

# ls -l

totale 68K

drwxr-xr-x   2 root   root  4,0K  4 mar 15:02 bin

drwxr-xr-x   2 root   root   123  4 mar 18:18 boot

drwxr-xr-x   5 root   root  4,0K  5 mar 14:24 bootcpy

drwxr-xr-x   3 root   root    19  5 mar 14:37 chroot

drwxr-xr-x  19 root   root     0  5 mar 13:38 dev

drwxr-xr-x  71 root   root  8,0K  5 mar 14:28 etc

drwxr-xr-x  17 root   root  4,0K 28 gen 17:27 home

drwxr-xr-x   8 root   root  4,0K  4 mar 14:58 lib

drwxr-xr-x   6 root   root    71  3 mar 00:33 mnt

drwxr-xr-x   5 root   root    68  5 mar 00:04 opt

dr-xr-xr-x  81 root   root     0  5 mar 13:03 proc

drwx------  12 root   root  4,0K  5 mar 14:11 root

drwxr-xr-x   2 root   root  8,0K  5 mar 14:13 sbin

-rw-r--r--   1 root   root     0  5 mar 14:31 stage4.tar.bz2

drwxr-xr-x  10 root   root     0  5 mar 13:03 sys

drwxrwxrwt  10 root   root  4,0K  5 mar 14:39 tmp

drwxr-xr-x  15 root   root  4,0K  3 mar 01:04 usr

drwxr-xr-x  14 root   root  4,0K  2 mar 22:55 var

drwxrwxrwx   8 gentoo users 4,0K  4 mar 09:53 wow1

```

bo...

----------

## n3m0

Mi sa che non hai letto tutti i post in questo topic, eh?  :Wink: 

Devi eliminare l'opzione "C" (C maiuscola) perchè tale opzione viene usato solo nello scompattamento.

In più gli --exclude fanno prima, come puoi leggere qualche post più su, nella pagina 3 di questo topic.

Il Wiki è più aggiornato in proposito.

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho però qualche piccolo dubbio...avrei intenzione di copiare il backup su un disco esterno usb che per ora Gentoo vede tranquillamente...farà lo stesso anche in fase di restore del backup?
> 
> 

 

L'importante è che lo veda anche in fase di restore. Prova a bootare da LiveCD e vedi se riesci a configurare la chiave USB, in quel caso sei a posto.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Secondo dubbio: il "targizzippone" delle cartelle del backup non include il filesystem del sistema precedente vero?
> 
> Cioè avevo ext3 e rimetterò ext3 ma riformattando tutto e scompattando il targizzippone il nuovo filesystem sarà quello appena creato non quello precedente ?
> ...

 

Sure, è un archivio in cui vengono inseriti solo i file, quindi puoi scompattare su che filesystem vuoi.

A presto, Michele.

----------

## Ghostraider

Grazie Michele provo subito appena riesco posto il tutto!

Ciao.

----------

## Tiro

beccato in pieno! in effetti essendo un howto non ci ho proprio pensato a leggere tutti i post...cmq...grazie!  :Wink: 

----------

## falko

Premetto che ho sperimentato questo HOWTO di persona è l'ho trovato molto utile. L'unica annotazione che posso fare è che escludendo le directory /sys e /proc dall'archivio comporta che una volta ripristinato il sistema e riavviato il sistema questo compaiono degli errori nella fase di init (/sys e /proc non vengono montate) quindi consiglierei di usare al posto di:

```

--exclude=/sys e --exclude=/proc

```

questo

```

--exclude=/sys/* e --exclude=/proc/*

```

In modo tale da inserire nell'archivio le due directory vuote.

----------

## ErniBrown

Mi togliete una curiosità? Ma la cartella /dev non è dinamica, come proc o sys? Non potrei escludere anche quella dall'archivio?

Inoltre si potrebbe fare anche

```
--exclude=/usr/portage
```

e scaricarselo poi con links2.

@falko: se usi --exclude=/nomecartella/* tar trova una directory vuota, per cui decide che non vale la pena di salvare nemmeno il percorso!  :Confused: 

EDIT: per la cronaca il procedimento del wiki funziona perfettamente  :Very Happy:  . La crosscompilazione invece no  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  !!!

----------

## makoomba

rsync ha una maggiore flessibilità nel gestire i pattern exclude/include.

indi per cui, il seguente frammento di codice

```

#!/bin/sh

/usr/bin/rsync  -avvn --exclude-from=/etc/stage4.exclude / /dev/null 2>/dev/null | \

grep -iP "^excluding" | \

cut -d' ' -f3 | \

sed -e 's|^|/|' | \

tar czfp /data/backup/stage4-backup.tar.gz / --exclude-from -

```

permette di definire pattern del tipo:

```

# /etc/stage4.exclude 

# includo solo le directory e non i file di log

+ /var/log/**/

- /var/log/**

```

in pratica l'accrocchio usa rsync per generare una lista di files/directory da escludere che viene poi data in pasto a tar.

di seguito posto il mio stage4.exclude ( ho un layout particolare )

```

*.pid

/sys

/tmp

/proc

/dev/.udevdb

/usr/tmp/*

/usr/portage/*

/data/portage

/data/backup

/data/mail/*

/var/spool/dspam/*

/var/lib/init.d/started/*

/var/dnscache/log/main/*

# mount point

+ /mnt/*/

- /mnt/**

# cache (includo apache-mm altrimenti apache non parte)

+ /data/cache/apache-mm

- /data/cache/apache-mm/*

- /data/cache/*

+ /data/www/cache/**/

- /data/www/cache/**

# includo solo le directory e non i file

+ /var/run/**/

- /var/run/**

+ /var/spool/**/

- /var/spool/**

# postfix queue e socket vari

+ /data/postfix/**/

- /data/postfix/**

# includo solo le directory e non i file di log

+ /var/log/**/

- /var/log/**

+ /data/log/**/

- /data/log/**

+ /data/apache/log/**/

- /data/apache/log/**

# genkernel (binari precompilati che saranno rigenerati alla prima invocazione)

/usr/share/genkernel/pkg/x86/

# dispatch-confg backups

/etc/config-archive/*

```

/sys e /proc vanno ricreate a mano dopo il restore.

sostituendo con /sys/* e /proc/* la creazione manuale non è necessaria, ma la lista di esclusione generata da rsync diventa "sostanziosa" rallentando un pò la procedura.

uso -z invece che -j perchè la compressione bzip2 (nel mio caso) mi fa risparmiare una manciata di mega ma ci mette circa il triplo.

lo script in questione, genera immagini che utilizzo regolarmente per installare velocemente i server gentoo, in particolare: 

un altro script (ehm accrocchio) + un liveCD lievemente modificato + un'immagine i686 con genkernel, permettono di creare un CD autoinstallante, ( aka  inserisco il cd, caffè, sigaretta, bla bla, torno, reset e la macchina è pronta ).

Se a qualcuno la cosa interessa, potrei postare qualche altra info in merito.

ps

per testare la lista di esclusione, oneliner:

```

/usr/bin/rsync -avvn --exclude-from=/etc/stage4.exclude / /dev/null 2>/dev/null | grep -iP "^excluding" | cut -d' ' -f3

```

----------

## fra

ho notato che con --exclude=/sys vengono escluse anche altre directory sys, per esempio /usr/include/sys, con il risultato di non riuscire a compilare più nulla. adesso l'ho copiata con cp ma il comando giusto per escludere solo /sys dovrebbe essere --exclude="sys/", l'ho trovato sul forum quindi non l'ho testato direttamente.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Mi sembra molto strano... Ho giusto fatto ieri uno stag4 così

```
tar cjp --exclude=stage4.tar.bz2 --exclude=/proc --exclude=/sys --exclude=/home -f /stage4.tar.bz2 / 
```

e ti assiccuro che la cartella da te citata c'è...

Purtroppo Fedeli ha aggiornato il wiki italiano ma non il suo primo post, certo è che in entrambi i casi la cartella citata ci deve essere... Magari hai fatto solo un errore di battitura nella creazione dell'archivio  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

@makoomba

La cosa del cd autoinstallante e' carina... semmai posta un howto su come l'hai realizzato!  :Wink: 

----------

## wildancer

Dopo tutto questo tempo, e dato che sono arrivato ad avere una linux box all working sul mio portatle (Va anche il 56k!!) vorrei fare un bake up in vista dell'imminente rottura del hd, improrogabile ed incombente quando va tutto bene; mi ricordo di aver provato ad installare su un'altro pc gentoo con uno stage4 fatto così... e udev m'aveva dato problemi, ergo rinunciai... le mie domande ora sono:

Qualcuno ha ripristinato con sccesso un bk siffatto?

la cartella dev con udev va inclusa?

vuota o piena?

e soprattutto, in seguito al ripristino devo ricreare qualche dispositivo (o addirittura tutti)? se si come?

split è sicuro?

Avete qualche appunto da aggiungere dopo tuttoquesto tempo?

----------

## gutter

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la cartella dev con udev va inclusa?
> 
> 

 

No.

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vuota o piena?
> 
> 

 

Vuota.

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e soprattutto, in seguito al ripristino devo ricreare qualche dispositivo (o addirittura tutti)? se si come?
> 
> split è sicuro?
> ...

 

Li crea automaticamente udev.

----------

## wildancer

ok, grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## makoomba

escludendo /dev dallo stage4, in caso di ripristino, al boot verrebbero a mancare /dev/null e /dev/console. 

una manciata di kb non vale il rischio di trovarsi con un sistema inavviabile.

edit:

```
-----------------------------------------------------

Your system seems to be missing critical device files

in /dev !  Although you may be running udev or devfs,

the root partition is missing these required files !

To rectify this situation, please do the following:

mkdir /mnt/fixit

mount --bind / /mnt/fixit

cp -a /dev/* /mnt/fixit/dev/

umount /mnt/fixit

rmdir /mnt/fixit

You may refer to these instructions at /etc/issue.

If you previously had an issue file, it has been

backed up at /etc/issue.devfix.  Once you've fixed

your system, you will have to restore your old issue

file in order to get rid of this warning.

Thanks for using Gentoo ! :)

http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=40987

-----------------------------------------------------

```

----------

## wildancer

infatti, è quello che mi successe.... allora, mi spiego; il dubbio m'è venuto quando provai ad installare su un pc della mia stessa architettura gentoo prtendo dal mio stage 4 e non riuscii proprio per un problema di devices... ma è pur vero che se faccio come dici tu e poi il bk lo devo installare su un'altro hardware o cambio l'hd e lo prendo con altre caratteristiche potrei avere problemi... come si può risolvere il problema?

Tipo con la distro live con cui ho esploso la supertarball devo montare il proc nella cartella del sistema (/mnt/gentoo/proc insomma ) e copiare l'mtab immagino... C'è qualche altro accorgimento che dovrei prendere per eviare problemi nel ripristino dei devices?

poi mi chrooto nel sistema, e poi come ripristino i devices?

EDIT: per "Ripristino dei devices" intendo ripristino automatico... non credo sia fattibile ricreare tutto con MAKEDEV no? Aggiungo che servirà sicuramente di montare anche /mnt/gentoo/sys, dato che è li che udev pesca molte info

RIEDIT: Hem, ma la procedura indicata nel warning riportato come fà a funzionare scusate... se /dev è vuoto che senso ha ricopiarlo su se stesso? e poi se non completa il boot non vedo come sia possibile...  :Question: 

----------

## makoomba

il /dev copiato nello stage4 viene utilizzato solo al boot, prima dell'invocazione di udevstart; successivamente /dev diventa "dinamico" ed è gestito, appunto, da udev.

ne segue che non hai problemi, da questo punto di vista, ad utilizzare lo stage4 su un'altra macchina.

ovviamente, i pacchetti devono essere compilati con un'architettura compatibile (io uso i686), stesso discorso vale per il kernel.

In più, se vuoi una soluzione abbastanza flessibile, devi utilizzare genkernel.

Seguendo questi criteri, puoi tranquillamente installare uno stage4 athlon-xp eide su un dual-xeon scsi-raid

i passi da seguire per il ripristino o l'installazione sono 

partizionamento

creazione dei fs e montaggio

scompattazione dello stage4

fstab

bootloader

l'unico passo da eseguire in chroot è l'installazione del bootloader, che io eseguo così

```
mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc && \

mount --bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev && \

mount --bind /dev/pts /mnt/gentoo/dev/pts && \

cat /proc/mounts  | sed -e 's|mnt/gentoo/*||' > /mnt/gentoo/etc/mtab && \

chroot /mnt/gentoo /sbin/grub-install --root-directory=/boot ${hd} > /dev/null 2>&1

```

in questo modo, il /dev utilizzato è quello del livecd.

----------

## wildancer

ok, bene... per il bootloader non c'è problema, ho gli stage di grub su una penna usb  :Smile:  e comunque grub posso installarlo anche da un qualsiasi knoppix senza chroot, e poi reinstallare dal mio sistema...

----------

## Galanti Davide

Cercando di fare uno Stage 4, dopo un'ora circa mi và in Broken pipe:

```
gentoo galanti.davide # tar cjp --exclude=stage4.tar.bz2 --exclude=/proc --exclude=/sys -f /mnt/hd_esterno/Galanti\ Davide/Gentoo/Stage4/stage4.tar.bz2 /

tar: Removing leading `/' from member names

tar: /dev/log: socket ignored

Broken pipe

```

Qualcuno sà come mai e come posso risolvere?

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da Galanti Davide come preventivato via IRC  :Razz: 

----------

